# Upgrade gone sour



## kev_the_mole (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi,

a big thanks to all for the information in this forum to help upgrade

however

I managed to use the non-big disk tools but everthing seemed to go Ok even if I only ended up with 137Gb out of 250Gb. However with disk back in Tivo everthing went well until the main menu which was black& white and everything hung from there.

Do I restart with the big disk support MfsTools or have I b*ggered my disk?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just re-do it with the 'big disk support' aka the LBA48 kernel  Your disk should be fine.


----------



## kev_the_mole (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you Mr. Waring, sir


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problem. That was purely and educated guess, by the way. I was hoping someone else might post to disagree but seeing as they haven't I must assume that, for once, I am right. It does happen ocasionally 

Put it this way. If I'm wrong you've lost nothing


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Just re-do it with the 'big disk support'


... and run copykern


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

and make sure that copykern says swap file initialised and that the swap file
is at least 250 MB (1MB per 1GB of MMFS is the recommendation).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I knew I'd miss _something_ out


----------

